# My 96 Sentra GXE



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Added some new stuff, but nothing major. Just wanted to update.

Crystal Clear headlights and Corners. Amber in corners were taken out by clearcorners.com. Have some blue hyper white corner bulbs.











Another front shot. JDM mirrors folded in. And added a billet shorty antenna.










Close up of headlight and corner.










Some shots of my car. Tein basics with Moti rear shock mounts and Koni bumps. Going to lower the front more though




















Picture of my dirty ass engine bay. HS CAI (cold air extension taken off), powdercoated valve cover with billet oil cap


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Looks good, I haven't seen a chrome 98 grill or blue in the corners. I like the short antenna, and the car's paint look well taken care of.

A couple of questions though:

About the blue in the corners, no cops harrassing you because of it?
It already looks slammed enough, why do want to go lower on the front?
Why aren't you using the full CAI?


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Faithfully, the cops have not harrassed me yet, which I was afraid would happen. I want to lower the front just a little more, but not to where it's tucked in. The reason why I took off my CAI extension was that we were having really bad rains and the road I travel on to see one of my friends always floods so I didn't want to risk it, but it's sunny now and tomorrow I'm putting it back on.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Good deal, keep up the good work :thumbup: What are your plans after the drop in the front & going to the full CAI?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice color on the VC. What is it?


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank You. Well, if you look closely at the pictures you can see one door handle painted. I need to redo that one and finish painting the door handles and the side mouldings. I also started painting the interior and need to finish that as well. As far as upgrades, I want to get a HS header (had one, but the group buy we had screwed me over) and do the NX brake conversion. And the color on the valve cover is a candy apple red. I am going to clean the engine bay and get some matching hoses, but funds are low right now.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i dont get any troujble from the cops about my hyperwhite turn signals


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks pretty good man

i want one of those antennaes


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

The antenna is pretty cool, but is serves no radio function at all. I just got it for looks because I have sirius. The antenna didnt screw in all the way to i just forced it in to be flush with the mount.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Looks good, I haven't seen a chrome 98 grill


My grille is exactly like that on my 98 200


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

esco2k2 said:


> The antenna is pretty cool, but is serves no radio function at all. I just got it for looks because I have sirius. The antenna didnt screw in all the way to i just forced it in to be flush with the mount.


NM then
i dont even have a CD player :thumbdwn:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

nice ride, kind of reminds me of an unmarked cop car with the blue corners and the antenna..but its still slick. If I met you on the road, my first reaction would probably be "OH CRAP A COP" ..but I have poor eyesight


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> NM then
> i dont even have a CD player :thumbdwn:


so what do you have? I have a tape deck, a tape adapter, and a discman, i'm cuttin edge


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lookin good


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

B14Stealth where did you get the body kit from?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

my friend knew this person at Maxima.org who was selling Erebuni body kits in Brooklyn (i think she was one of the distributors).


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Derek!

Finally get to see pics of your ride! Looks good, very clean! :cheers: you're right, the amber removed on the corners does look better IMO.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

*New small ish added*

Did a Se-r cluster swap with some-what white face reverse gauges. They were only ten bucks.


















Nis-Knack HVAC and painted radio bezel.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

^^ damn..that cluster is hot! 
how hard was the install ?
Is the spedo off by a little or is it right on target?


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you. It wasn't that hard to install the cluster. I used ninety-nines method for the cluster swap and the white face gauges took like 5 minutes to install, my friend found a quick way to do it. Yes the speedo is off, but only by 3 miles. I went passed one of those "your speed is" cop radar things.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ah 3 miles off ain't that bad


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Well my car is gone.*

So I sold my car to my friends. Didn't get a chance to put new pics up before I sold it. But I now have a 97 BMW 328is


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn man that sucks...another man lost from the nissan game


----------

